# Interdiction que 2 assmats aillent ensemble aux animations RPE



## SOURIS8413 (10 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour tout le monde.
Je suis stupéfaite de ce que vient de me dire une collègue. 
La pmi et la rpe ont pris la décision qu'elle et son amie n'aillent pas aux activités et animations RPE ensemble. Il lui a été dit que des asmats ont été se plaindrent lors des activités libres, qu'elles restaient ensemble et qu'ils leurs arrivaient de rire ensemble comme le font les autres, elles ont aussi pris comme prétexte que des asmats voulaient faire leurs connaissances (la blague). A savoir, la rpe fait des 2 groupes de 6 asmats maxi coupés en 2, c'est-à-dire  3 asmats vont dans la salle des vélos et les 3 autres dans l'autre salle à jouets.
Je voudrais avoir votre avis
Merci et bon week-end


----------



## Titine15 (10 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour
C'est digne d'une cours de récréation. 
Comment dégoûter du rpe. Moi je n'y vais pas et je m'en porte que mieux.
Qu'elles mettent ensemble des assmats qui.ne s'étendent pas si c'est mieux, vive l'ambiance 
Bonne journée


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour et bien voilà quand je vous disais que le RAM et la PMI c'était c.l et chemise ! je m'en suis aperçue à mes dépens !!! et bien elles n'y vont plus elles se réunissent chez elles et c'est tout ! droit pas droit on s'en fout !!! à un moment c'est trop on n'est pas au bagne ??? quand il n'y aura plus d'ass mat elles seront bien prises qui emm.rder ??? il ne faut pas oublier que si plus d'ass mat plus de RPE et la PMI avec des services fermés !!! bref çà me révolte ...


----------



## Griselda (10 Septembre 2022)

Bon, je pense que le terme "interdiction" est inapproprié, c'est juste qu'on aura remarqué qu'il est dommage pour elles comme pour les autres qu'elles viennent ensembles car elles ont tendance alors à faire bloc au lieu de se mélanger aux autres? Que peut être aussi on craint qu'elles viennent plus là pour se détendre elles plutôt que pour participer à l'atelier proposé?

Quoi qu'il arrive quand je m'inscris à une activité, parce que je le fais d'abord dans l'interêt de mes Loulous il ne me vient pas à l'esprit de demander à être dans tel ou tel groupe. Premièrement parce que je suis déjà bien contente d'avoir une place pour mes loulous. Deuxièmement parce que j'aime tout autant retrouver des collègues que je connais déjà que d'en découvrir des nouvelles. Troisièmement parce que je pense que constituer des groupes pour qu'un maximum d'AM soient contentées avec déjà des demandes particulières du type horaire en fonction des âges et des heures d'arrivées des loulous chez chacune c'est déjà compliqué donc s'il faut en plus tenir compte des amitiés on ne s'en sort plus.
Pour conclure je dirais simplement que ces 2 collègues et amies, puisqu'elles sont amies justement, n'ont pas besoin du RPE (RAM) pour se retrouver donc ce n'est pas bien grave, si?!

Si au lieu de s'en agacer elles faisaient contre mauvaise fortune bon coeur elles auront peut être la bonne surprise de rencontrer d'autres collègues qui pourraient bien devenir des copines et même des amies aussi. Ce serait chouette, non?! Ça se tente.


----------



## Chouchou301 (10 Septembre 2022)

"il ne faut pas oublier que si plus d'ass mat plus de RPE et la PMI avec des services fermés"

Tout à fait d'accord !

A vouloir tout "régenter", RAM et PMI y perdront...

Il y a un an je me souviens avoir reçu un mail groupé du RAM demandant aux assmats de signer cette pétition en ligne pour "sauver" les PMI...
Après recherches sur g**gle j'ai retrouvé :


	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Septembre 2022)

Chouchou alors tu avais signé ???


----------



## Nounou22 (10 Septembre 2022)

Même en me payant, je ne l'aurai pas signé...


----------



## Marjolaine 1 (10 Septembre 2022)

On va toujours aux activités avec ma collègue 
comme beaucoup d’autres collègues 
la ramette le sait et nous mettent ensemble a chaque fois


----------



## Nounou22 (10 Septembre 2022)

Ben dis donc les assmats qu'ont été se plaindre ne sont pas nettes dans leurs têtes 😱 
Que deux collègues qui s'entendent bien partagent un temps au RPE avec leurs chouchou, je vois pas bien en quoi cela est dérangeant. Est ce qu'elle font vraiment blocs et ne se laissent pas approcher des autres ? Ou bien est ce une mauvaise perception d'une ou plusieurs assmats qui sont autour? Là est la question.....tout dépend si cela est fondé ou pas. Et je trouve que c'est un peu facile à la pmi et au RPE de se conformer à ce que souhaitent celles qui se plaignent.....entendre les deux parties et d'en échanger avant de prendre de grande décision me semblerait plus objectif...et depuis quand la PMI se mêle de ce qui se passe au RPE? C'est une nouveauté ?


----------



## Nounou22 (10 Septembre 2022)

Il nous arrive de temps à autre d'aller au zoo avec l'autre couple d'assmats de notre secteur....je ne vois pas où est le mal?


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Septembre 2022)

Ok griselda. On peut considérer qu'il est dommage que des ass mats privilégient leurs affinités même au centre d'un groupe rpe ou autre. Mais une fois ceci dit, je ne vois aucune raison de les en exclure pour autant. On leur reproche leur isolement en les coupant du groupe donc en les isolant encore plus. C'est aussi idiot que de donner une fessée à un enfant pour lui expliquer qu'il ne faut pas taper.


----------



## SOURIS8413 (10 Septembre 2022)

Il y a 2 groupes,  donc elles se retrouvent à 3 et discutent toutes les trois ensemble en s'occupant de leurs enfants respectifs la pièce fait entre 9 et 11 m2. L'autre groupe est de l'autre côté environ  10 m2. Donc, je ne vois pas où et le problème !!!! Et je ne trouve pas normal qu'elles ne soient pas ensemble. Elle a perdu son mari, il y a quelques semaines. Je trouve vraiment déplacé cette attitude. A mes yeux, c'est de l'abus de pouvoir.  Elle m'a dit qu'elles n'iraient plus au rpe, et je trouve qu'elles ont bien raison. Déjà qu'on nous oblige à faire des formations alors qu'un vote a été fait pour prendre des personnes dans les crèches sans aucune formation dans ce métier. Chercher l'erreur


----------



## Griselda (10 Septembre 2022)

Catie, il n'a pas été décidé qu'elles soient toutes les 2 interdites d'activités au RPE mais qu'on allait faire en sorte qu'elles ne soient pas inscrite ENSEMBLE, ce n'est pas tout à fait la même chose.

Je pense dommage de se refuser à soi même ce moment sympa qu'est l'activité au RPE. 

Je pense aussi que pour les Anim' c'est déjà pas simple de constituer des groupes, que si décision de s'imposer une contrainte supplémentaire de faire en sorte qu'elles ne soient pas toutes les 2 ensemble c'est très probablement pour une bonne raison et surtout surement pour une bonne raison dans l’intérêt de ta collègue même si pour l'instant elle n'y voit que sa frustration d'un petit changement.

Tu nous demande notre avis. Je te donne le mien qui est celui ci.

Si c'était ma collègue, ma copine, je l'encouragerais à accepter cette nouvelle règle justement parce que je ne voudrais pas, encore plus en ce moment délicat pour elle (le récent veuvage) qu'elle s'exclue. Je lui dirais que je suis certaine qu'elle ne pourra que mieux s’ouvrir à toutes les autres collègues et, qui sait, avoir surement le plaisir de se découvrir d'autres amitiés qui ne viendraient pas remplacer sa grande amie mais au contraire s'y ajouter.

Maintenant on peut aussi lui dire que sa colère est légitime et que tout ça c'est n'importe quoi mais à la fin est ce qu'on l'aiderait vraiment? J'en doute...


----------



## Babou (10 Septembre 2022)

je pense qu’il y aura toujours des jaloux du bonheur des autres . 
Ils se nourrissent de ça , des ragots , des critiques… 
J’ai vraiment du mal avec ça ! 
Si les enfants en pâtissent, je ne dis pas 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Septembre 2022)

Ben si pour moi c'est la même chose.
 Media, séparément ment Oui, ensemble Non  ! Ça ressemble bien à une punition. Ces deux ass mats n'ont pas été sages. Ça sent à plein nez la fausse excuse pour leur dire bye bye sans le leur dire tout en le leur disant.


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Septembre 2022)

Mesdames et pas media (correcteur automatique).


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Septembre 2022)

Pour ma part la ramette avait déjà fait fuir d'autres ass mat dans les villages voisins mais aucune ne s'était rebellée ! par contre moi qui n'aime pas les choses et situations injustes je suis "montée" plus haut avec ses supérieurs elle m'a mis la misère mais elle est qd même partie du RAM de notre petit village et moi je n'y suis jamais retournée ...


----------



## Nounou22 (10 Septembre 2022)

@Griselda ,
Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec toi, en toute amitié 🥰, à l'âge adulte on a passé l'âge des sanctions ou des punitions..... pourquoi le RPE ne leur parle juste pas en leur disant que ce serait bien que les assmats de tout le groupe échange ensemble afin de ne laisser personne de côté, cela me semblerait plus judicieux....car avec ce que fait le rpe et la pmi, elles ne sont pas prêtes d'y remettre les pieds. 
Perso si celà m'arrivait je le prendrai très mal. Je pense qu'il y avait une autre manière, plus respectueuse de dire les choses en mettant le dialogue et l'échange au centre. Si elle a perdu son mari, elle a besoin de soutien et elle va naturellement se tourner vers les personnes qu'elle connait et en qui elle a confiance....elle aura forcément du mal à trouver du réconfort auprès de personnes inconnus. ....enfin c'est mon point de vue


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Septembre 2022)

Et bien je constate que l’ambiance dans certains RAM est comme dans mon ancien qui n’existe PLUS et ALLÉLUIA 🙏

Perso je ne me sentais absolument pas à l’aise et l’on me dévisageait. J’ai heureusement rencontré 2 super AM qui elles aussi mettaient les pieds par « obligation » car à chaque fois notre 1ere Puer nous gonflait avec ce RAM et toutes les 3 n’avons plus jamais remis les pieds qui n’était vraiment pas notre tasse de thé.

Aucun intérêt, aucun plaisir et même c’était une calamité pour les enfants.

Le but était être BIEN aussi bien pour les enfants que pour l’AM et c’était l’effet inverse.

Donc STOP 🛑

on a arrêté le massacre et pas besoin du RAM pour trouver du boulot. Toutes les 3 nous nous envoyons des familles si nous sommes complètes.

Et surtout la LIBERTÉ de parler librement SANS avoir peur que ce soit répété. La CONFIANCE hyper important.

Impossible dans un RAM … des jalouses il y en aura toujours pour tirer dans les pattes de celle qui est complète.

Donc À FUIR 🏃🏼‍♀️🏃🏻‍♀️🏃🏼‍♀️


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Septembre 2022)

Griselda j'ai du mal à me mêler aux autres surtout si je ne connais pas ces personnes ! pourtant je suis une boute en train par ailleurs mais si je ne me sens pas bien dans un endroit j'aimerais y être avec une amie ou quelqu'un que je connais bien sinon çà ne le ferait pas !!! et je n'ai pas forcément l'envi de m'intégrer si je ne "sens" pas les personnes devant moi ... je me méfie !!! il y a des gens avec qui je vais parler facilement et d'autres rien qu'à voir leur visage ou leur attitude çà ne va pas le faire ! c'est comme çà on ne se refait pas ... là pour ces 2 ass mat c'est juste les pousser dehors y a pas d'autre raison à faire ainsi !!! alors elles ont raison de fuir le RAM rien de bon en sortira ... la puer m'a demandé si j'allais au RAM lors de mon dernier renouvellement comme si elle ne savait pas pourquoi je n'y allais plus vu le dossier à charge que la c.nne de ramette avait inventé sur mon compte (pas contente que je la dénonce) et suite à cela visite de la puer et d'une infirmière et bien sûr tout était contre moi et pas moyen de me défendre !!! car oui mesdames tout est noté dans nos dossiers alors qd vous dénoncez un PE pour X chose bien réfléchir car çà nous retombe toujours dessus à un moment où un autre je peux vous le dire !!!


----------



## nounoucat1 (10 Septembre 2022)

Nous c'était l'inverse notre responsable nous laissait nous grouper par amitié.et il faut bien admettre que ça fait des clans.


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Septembre 2022)

Nounoucat1 comme dans tout regroupement ! voyez dans une soirée un mariage etc ... les gens ont parfois du mal à se mêler aux autres c'est ainsi !!! chacun reste avec ses amis sa famille ... le WE dernier justement je suis allée à un mariage et je me suis "lancée" à parler avec un couple car je les "sentais" bien et on a bien blagué comme si on se connaissait de toujours ... des fois çà le fait des fois non !!! 😏


----------



## nounoucat1 (10 Septembre 2022)

Tu as raison Angèle se regrouper par affinités c'est tout simplement un ressenti se sentir bien avec ces personnes. Au Rpe c'est aussi important pour les accueillis et les adultes d'être bien l'ambiance est meilleure.


----------



## Griselda (13 Septembre 2022)

J'entend que cette décision est frustrante et même vexante car en tant qu'adulte on ne devrait pas avoir à prendre de telles mesures.

Mais je ne peux m’empêcher de penser, et on a le droit de ne pas être d'accord avec moi, qu'aller aux activités du RPE, c'est avant tout dans le cadre de notre travail, une façon d'opérer notre mission et non "une matinée entre copines". 
De plus si les groupes ne sont constitués que de 3 AMs mais que 2 sur trois parce qu'elles se connaissent bien, s'apprécient beaucoup laissent de côté la troisième c'est effectivement bien dommage pour cette 3eme personne, pas terrible pour l'ambiance du groupe. Peut être qu'en groupe de 4 ou 5 AMs l'effet n'aurait pas été le même?!
J'ai lu ici, sur le forum, nombre d'AM, se plaindre que le RPE ne savait pas suffisamment fixer des règles de conduite, se sentant exclue par le groupe des AMs qui se connaissent, font des messes basses et éclatent de rire dans leur coin, leur donnant l'impression qu'on se moquait d'elles. Et là, le RPE explique à 2 AMs qu'il est préférable d'éviter que ces 2 copines soient dans le même groupe et on crie au scandale?!
Est ce que le RPE aurait donc toujours tort, quoi qu'il fasse?

Mon opinion, c'est que cette décision pourrait bien aider tout le monde, y compris ces 2 copines, qui auront tout loisirs de s'organiser ensuite quelques matinées au parc pour se retrouver, quelques apero hors travail aussi.


----------



## Nounou22 (13 Septembre 2022)

@Griselda 
Je comprends ton point de vue ....que les animatrices du RPE veulent un groupe d'AM plus unie et moins parsemé se conçoit....que le lieu du RPE soit fait pour que les enfants soient au centre, complètement d'accord également.....mais ce que je reproche à ces animatrices du RPE c'est d'avoir mêlé la PMI à celà et de n'avoir pas cru bon de se dire que juste une discussion avec ces deux Assmats serait suffisante pour qu'elles rectifient le tir ...les animatrices en les séparant dans deux groupes différents génèrent une sanction que je trouve inappropriée. Le RPE ne s'est pas dit que ces assmats en leur expliquant les choses seraient se remettre en question et avoir un comportement différent sur le temps des activités proposées, je trouve ça dommage.....
Dans mon RPE, il y a des tranches horaires pour chaque groupe. On doit s'inscrire à l'avance.....depuis le covid nous n'y sommes pas allés mais j'ai du mal à croire que les animatrices pourraient poser de telles sanctions....quand nous y allions, c'était  avant tout pour que les enfants profitent ...chez nous c'est des jeux libre ...on échangeait par ci par là avec quelques assmats mais c'est bien tout. Après on a pas de grandes connaissances dans les assmats du secteur hormis l'autre couple d'assmats que nous connaissons bien. ....si c'était le cas est ce que nous serions différents au RPE? Je ne sais pas.....notre avantage avec mon mari c'est que nous sommes deux au quotidien, donc moins isolé qu'une assmat seule. ....pour qui le temps au RPE va aussi être un moment de vie sociale .....


----------



## Capri95 (13 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour !
Ben voyons encore une belle connerie ! c'est quoi ce délire ?
Perso nous sommes 4 dans mon groupe. ( annexe du REP principal ) 
La covid est passé par là donc depuis ce temps nous sommes coupées en deux groupes.
Il faut s'inscrire de part chez nous je le fais pour les loulous, mais j'avoue que cela fait du bien de pouvoir discuter avec d'autres personnes en dehors de ma famille.
Je ne cautionne pas tout, il faut quand même qu'elles s'occupent des petits qu'elles ont en accueil, malgré quelles soient au REP.
C'est bien beau les babillages et tout le reste   oui mais voilà nous sommes nous aussi des êtres sociables...
Des groupes ce forme et pourquoi ? tout simplement quand tu débarques sur un autre groupe c'est à peine si elles t'adresse la parole, pas toutes mais la plupart (retour d'expérience) 
J'ai deux collègues extra, nous allons régulièrement ensemble aux réunions d'info organisées par les différents Relais petites enfance, c'est souvent le soir après 19h00.
Ce soir c'est réunion sur la nouvelle convention collective, les PE peuvent aussi participer.


----------



## angèle1982 (13 Septembre 2022)

Perso Griselda vous avez sans doute la chance d'avoir un bon RAM et c'est super ! mais moi qui suis plutôt réservée qd je ne connais pas bien les personnes j'aurais du mal à aller à l'encontre ou dans le groups d'ass mat que je n'apprécierais pas !!! ces 2 ass mat veulent rester ensemble ? je ne vois pas où est le soucis du moment qu'elles participent bien aux activités ...  le RAM est là pour rendre des comptes à la PMI je m'en suis bien aperçue à mes dépens ... la ramette nous regardaient et notaient tout dans un carnet ???


----------



## Nounou22 (13 Septembre 2022)

C'est hallucinant @angèle1982 que le ram notait les faits et gestes des assmats dans un cahier. ... ça me choque ....


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Septembre 2022)

Nounou22

Le RAM appelle carrément la puer

Un vrai panier de crabes. Je l’ai su par une personne en relation direct avec la puer et qui était ma taupe 🤣

Ça la dégoûtait ces méthodes. 

Elle m’a même aidé à faire ma lettre recommandée avec AR en mentionnant tout sur cette puer … lettre de 3 pages

Pas de bol pour elle et idem mes 2 copines … ont fait de même.

Cette puer est à la retraite maintenant … idem appris par une 2eme taupe 😅


----------



## NounouNat2 (13 Septembre 2022)

Ce que je lis sur les RAM ou RPE me fais froid dans le dos.
Je n'y suis pas allée depuis que nous avons déménagé pour acheter notre maison, soit depuis plusieurs années. Celui de ma ville est loin de mon domicile, je ne suis pas véhiculée avec mes accueillis par choix. De plus, les horaires des activités ne correspondent pas avec le rythme de sommeil de mes loulous. Je fréquente une ludothèque privée et donc payante, nous sommes plusieurs AM à nous y rendre. Les enfants y jouent librement et nous pouvons, tout en gardant de la disponibilité et de la surveillance pour nos accueillis, échanger, discuter et nous ne nous sentons pas épiées ou surveillées et encore moins séparées. J'ai eu, toutefois, quelques retours sur le RPE de ma ville, "mitigés", certaines se plaignent de l'animatrice qui enverrait les PE en recherche d'AM toujours chez les mêmes et qui serait assez intrusive. Perso, je ne peux juger du fondement ou non de ces dires, n'y allant pas, mais j'avoue, qu'en entendant les collègues et en lisant certains posts, je ne sais pas si je rate quelque chose 🤔


----------



## Nounou22 (13 Septembre 2022)

Mon RPE m'avait l'air impartial mais du coup en vous lisant les filles, je doute désormais..... ça fait longtemps que nous n'y allons plus avec le covid .... c'est peut être pas plus mal ...on va à la ludothèque comme @NounouNat2, à l'aquarium, max aventure pendant les vacances, ferme pédagogique, parc, plage et au zoo l'été....donc le RPE ne me manque pas 😅


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (13 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour le mot sanction m'interpelle ! Le rpe n'a aucun pouvoir de sanction ! Et si ces animatrices restent sur leur position en Séparant ces 2 assmats eh bien il ne faut plus y aller. C'est tout. 
Il faut prendre de la hauteur ces personnes ne sont rien pour nous.
Et de quoi se mêle la pmi ?

Pff on dirait des querelles de basses cours. 

Pas de quoi en faire tout un plat !(aux œufs)!


----------



## NounouNat2 (13 Septembre 2022)

Idem, entre la petite ferme près de chez moi, le bois, la médiathèque, la ludothèque et le parc, mes loulous et moi sortons assez pour que le RPE ne nous manque pas.


----------



## angèle1982 (13 Septembre 2022)

General pas de quoi en faire un fromage mais comme je dis tout ce qui me parait injuste je ne laisse rien passer elle m'a évincée mais je n'ai pas laissé passé contrairement à d'autres ass mat qui avaient laissé tomber !!! c'est pas une ramette qui va m'emm.rder ! je l'en suis rendue malade elle m'a dénoncée de façon calomnieuse mais j'ai répliqué et dénoncé aussi auprès de ces supérieurs et j'ai tout déballé !!!


----------



## MeliMelo (13 Septembre 2022)

Je suis en formation en ce moment, et on nous apprend que les matinées récréatives des RPE sont dans l'intérêt de l'enfant, et non pour papoter entre amies. Je pense que la décision a été prise par le RPE (qui a du être témoin aussi la situation) avec l'accord de la PMI dans les seuls intérêts des enfants avant tout. Ce sont eux au centre et leurs besoins. Deux ass mat qui papotent pendant leur temps de travail, et bien ce sont deux ass mat qui n'ont pas l'oeil sur les accueillis (ou qui sont moins vigilantes, encore plus avec une telle situation de deuil visiblement de la part d'une des deux amies). Et malheureusement, même si l'on est en deuil, ce n'est pas lors des activités récréatives du RPE que l'on doit en parler, il faut que cette amie aille se confier à son autre amie hors temps d'accueil. Voilà ça c'est la théorie. En pratique, je sais que ce doit être une autre paire de manche, qu'on est tous humains, et je conçois que cela puisse être perçu comme une "punition". Mais si je me place du côté du RPE/PMI, je me dis que cette décision n'est pas déconnante non plus. L'idée n'est pas l'interdiction au RPE, mais effectivement de venir sur des sessions décalées afin de se recentrer uniquement sur l'enfant.


----------



## Nounou22 (13 Septembre 2022)

@MeliMelo ,
Échanger avec une collègue empêche d'être professionnelle? Empêche de faire son travail correctement ? Ah bon....je ne le savais pas ....je dois être une extra terrestre de savoir faire plusieurs choses en même temps alors😅 j'échange avec mon mari qui est aussi mon collègue à longueur de journée, la communication étant la base pour travailler/fonctionner ensemble..... j'échange avec les parents le soir lors des transmissions tout en étant professionnel et tout en surveillant les enfants encore en accueil. Que dit la formation à ce sujet? Je suis curieuse 😂 
Donc à l'extérieur de notre domicile quand on rencontre une collègue, évitons de lui parler ou d'échanger de peur que nous ne sachions pas nous occuper des enfants en même temps.....mais je pense que c'est en confrontant nos pratiques professionnelles que l'on s'améliore.....
La grande théorie des formations.....celles qui les dispensent doivent rarement être sur le terrain et ne doivent à mon avis ne connaitre que la belle théorie


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (13 Septembre 2022)

Il est évident que c'est dans l'intérêt de l'enfant.  Mais aussi créer du lien car le rôle des rpe est aussi de favoriser les échanges entre assmats. Entre assmat et animatrice aussi. 
Se conduire en petit chef bof.
Nous ne sommes pas assujetties à la hiérarchie des rpes. 
On prend nos responsabilités ! Nous sommes de grandes filles aussi..


----------



## MeliMelo (13 Septembre 2022)

Nounou22 : "Échanger avec une collègue empêche d'être professionnelle? Empêche de faire son travail correctement ?"
Et bien en formation, oui c'est ce qui est à moitié dit : discuter au parc ou au RPE avec les collègues (lors des matinées récréatives j'entends) en délaissant les accueillis, est considéré comme un manque de professionnalisme. 

Après il y a un juste milieu à tout, évidemment que communiquer avec les parents lors des transmissions n'est pas un manque de professionnalisme, bien au contraire, idem quand on discute avec une collègue de MAM pour s'ajuster sur telle ou telle chose. Evidemment qu'on peut dire bonjour à sa collègue dans la rue, il ne faut pas exagérer... Pour moi les situations que vous décrivez n'ont rien à voir avec la situation de vos deux amies, il y a confusion.

L'idée dans le cas précis de ces deux amies, c'est que visiblement elles discutaient beaucoup jusqu'à aborder leurs problèmes personnels en plein travail, jusqu'à gêner le groupe, jusqu'à gêner l'animatrice du RPE (sinon pourquoi le RPE aurait-il demander conseil à la PMI) et effectivement la PMI a estimé que c'était un manque de professionnalisme. Ce n'est pas parce qu'une formatrice n'a pas le même avis que vous, qu'elle n'a pas connu le terrain, je ne vois pas le rapport. Ma formatrice avant de l'être a travaillé de nombreuses années sur le terrain.


----------



## MeliMelo (13 Septembre 2022)

Et pour confronter nos pratiques, et bien c'est idem dans la formation on nous dit que c'est soit lors des formations, des soirées spécifiques ass mat mis en place dans les RPE, lors des ateliers ADP, mais pas du tout lors des temps d'accueil avec les autres collègues, et tout cela en conservant la discrétion professionnelle propre à notre métier. Et que si impasse notre premier interlocuteur doit être la PMI qui elle est carrément soumise au secret professionnel. Je suis désolée que cela ne vous plaise pas, je relaie simplement ce qui est enseigné en ce moment aux nouvelles assistantes maternelles qui vont entrer prochainement sur le marché de l'emploi. On nous dit bien que l'on ne doit même pas aborder nos difficultés liés à l'accueil d'enfants à des collègues. Et que même sur les réseaux il faut faire attention car malgré l'anonymat, certains parents ont pu reconnaître leurs situations et que les ass mat ont été condamnées pour faute professionnelle.


----------



## nounoucat1 (14 Septembre 2022)

Sûrement un problème d'attitude de ces 2 amies si elle rit beaucoup la troisième peut se sentir moquée et vexée. Où tout a leur bavardages elles ne sont pas attentive aux petits accueillis.
On ne peut pas juger sans y être mais un groupe de 3 doit rester un trio


----------



## Nounou22 (14 Septembre 2022)

@MeliMelo
Je n'ai aucun soucis à me confronter à un point de vue différent du mien....je vous invite à relire le post pour éviter de faire des raccourcis.... ce sont des collègues AM qui se seraient plaintes au RPE parce que ces deux amies étaient ensemble lors de ce temps qui à l'air d'être du jeux libre....qu'elles aient ri ensemble comme le font les autres a eu l'air de déranger.....je ne vois pas pourquoi.....
Le métier d'assmat est assez isolant comme cela et de pouvoir rencontrer des collègues lors de ces ateliers est très important pour certaines AM
Devise de la PMI, isoler pour mieux régner....qui génère les contenues de formation ? En partie la PMI....donc ça ne m'étonne pas que c'est le discours qui y règne à l'heure actuelle....
Après moi je ne vais pas au RPE....donc perso ça ne me concerne pas ....mais si vous lisez mes posts plus haut, vous vous rendrez compte qu'il y avait peut être une autre méthode pour aborder cela avec ces AM sans prendre le risque de les vexer. Quand les enfants font des bêtises, on leur laisse une chance de changer leur comportement en leur expliquant les choses. Dommage que les adultes ne sachent pas en faire autant ensemble....
Sur ce je vous souhaite quand même une belle journée même si nos avis divergent 😅


----------



## NounouNat2 (14 Septembre 2022)

Avec tout ce que je lis sur les RPE, ça ne donne pas envie...


----------



## SOURIS8413 (14 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 
Je remarque que certaines sont d'accord avec le RPE qu'elle dommage. Je rappelle tout de même que si nous allons au RPE c'est pour les enfants que nous gardons mais aussi pour échanger avec d'autres asmats pendant les activités libres 2 fois par mois. Il est vrai quand ayant 2 groupes de 3 asmats à 2 endroits différents,  celle-ci ne peuvent échanger qu'avec celle qui se retrouve avec elle. Il a été dit à ces asmats que si elles n'étaient plus ensemble, c'était pour faire connaissance avec d'autres.  Encore une blague, puisque qu'elles connaissent le 3/4 d'entre elles. Vous savez très bien que lors des animations nous ne pouvons pas échanger entre nous   donc, si le RPE est un lieu d'échange pourquoi celle-ci ne
 peuvent pas être ensemble ?? Je sais qu'avant le covid, elles ont eu un différent avec le RPE, juste parcequ'une d'entre elles avait demandé d'être inscrite par anticipation à une animation, finalement, le RPE leurs a envoyé un mail en leurs disant qu'elle c'était sentie agresser et blabla et les invitant à se rapprocher de ses responsables (afin de discuter du mode de fonctionnement pour les inscriptions aux ateliers du fait qu'elles ne pouvaient pas toujours se déplacer pour s'inscrire). Ce qu'elles ont fait. Vous comprendrez bien qu'il n'est pas toujours possible de se déplacer au RPE avec 4 enfants en bas âge pour s'inscrire à des animations et arriver là bas et qu'il n'y ait plus de place.  Je pense que c'est une vengeance personnel de ce RPE et je trouve cela inadmissible.  Ce ne reste que mon opinion bien entendu. Il ne me semble pas que le RPE et la PMI ont le droit de faire ça.  Ce n'est que de l'abus de pouvoir.


----------



## MeliMelo (14 Septembre 2022)

Perso encore une fois, je retranscris ce que l'on nous enseigne en formation mais cela ne veut pas forcément dire que je suis pas d'accord avec ce RPE, moi aussi je trouve qu'il y aurait peut-être eu une méthode plus douce avant d'en arriver là. Après je me dis que si toutes les collègues ce sont plaint, que l'animatrice s'était visiblement en plus sentie "agressée" lors d'une demande antérieure, ça faisait peut-être un cumul, c'était la situation de trop. Et ne pas pouvoir s'inscrire par mail à des activités du RPE à l'heure actuelle, je trouve ça complètement con, effectivement c'est dommage.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (14 Septembre 2022)

Méli mélo,  ce qui devrait être enseigné lors des formations,  qui sont nécessaires à mon avis, c'est aussi l'analyse de ce qui est dit, et aussi la critique constructive et le libre arbrite.

En gros, ne pas prendre pour argent comptant ce qui est dit.
Certains pensent que nous pauvres assmats sommes trop bêtes, et nous font avaler des couleuvres.

Et pour 2 thèmes identiques, selon la ou le formateur d'autres manières d'aborder le thème sont proposées. Et certaines infos contradictoires. 

Alors, bien, bien prendre du recul.

Je n'irais sûrement pas me forcer à être copine avec une assmat que je n'apprécie pas, l'ambiance en séance serait des plus glaciales. 

Pédagogie de ce rpe = 0.
Une belle preuve d'ingérence de leur part.


----------



## Delphine59000 (16 Septembre 2022)

Qu’elles soient interdit d’aller ensemble c’est un peu rude mais je peux le comprendre.
Pour la première fois hier je décide de participer à un atelier lecture et bien je peux vous dire que l’atelier était très bien le petit que j’accueil à adorer (bon j’ai payé cher toute l’après midi à râler car frustrer d’avoir du rentrer).
Par contre 3 autres ass mat aucun respect rigole pendant la lecture ce qui a déconcentré les petits mais le pire et la raison dire à qui ressemble les enfants et pas en gentille.
Je ne suis pas de ce monde là, j’ai été refroidi et ce sont les même personne que je fréquenterai. Alors oui peu être faire un rappel à l’ordre me lorsque l’on va au rpe ce n’est pas pour rester entre « copine » et blaguer sur le dos des autres.


----------



## ChantalGoya (16 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

J'ai fuit le RAM à cause des bavardages.... Les AM y venaient pour passer du temps entre elles, se raconter des trucs et des bidules qui sont plutôt du papotage autour d'un café ou d'un verre, pas intéressant du tout. Quand certaines posaient des questions intéressantes, on leur répondait "y a la séance sur la pratique pour ça". 

Les enfants en profitaient pour vider les étagères et les caisses dans un joyeux brouhaha.... C'était très désagréable comme ambiance et les enfants en repartaient énervés.
Ils avaient aussi beaucoup de mal à faire l'activité proposée puisqu'ils étaient tous sur-excités.

Bref, si le RAM peut être un endroit intéressant quand bien géré, cela peut être un échec total aussi.

Et puis il faut aussi que les AM soient accueillantes avec les nouvelles ce qui peut parfois ne pas être le cas.


----------



## Chantou1 (16 Septembre 2022)

MeliMelo 

Est-ce toi qui a eu un bébé en décembre et qui a déjà une petite fille ?


----------



## MeliMelo (18 Septembre 2022)

Non Chantou pourquoi ?


----------

